
Android 11 - skiman10
https://www.android.com/android-11/
======
ianjsikes
Wow, the bubbles feature is really interesting. They standardized Facebook
Messenger's chat bubbles (the best part of Messenger imo). Pretty awesome to
be able to have chats from many different apps accessible in the bubbles.

~~~
skiman10
They were a little buggy in Beta 3, we'll see if they ironed them out before
release!

